# EasyWeed Heat Transfer Vinyl storage



## ottawabarber (Jun 18, 2010)

I just got a roll of EasyWeed vinyl to try out with my cutter to add garments to my sign work.

When I did a few samples I wondered what others do with them before applying them. My design is quite detailed and requires more "pick" work than most basic lettering jobs. How do you store "weeded" vinyl so it doesn't stick to itself or ruin the graphic?

I would like to make a bunch as time allows, then apply them all in one shot.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## pyrophire (Jul 4, 2010)

If its multiples, just stack them up, the smooth backing will prevent anything from sticking to it as long as you stack them all in the same direction. If its just one design, some parchment paper should work well.


----------



## ottawabarber (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey thanks for the quick reply !!

It is one design and as the clear layer is very sticky I was concerned that stacking would pull the pieces of graphic off when I take them apart. Parchement paper is a good idea also - and cheap.
With sign vinyl the application tape is on the backing paper - this is the reverse of it.

Regards,
Larry


----------



## pyrophire (Jul 4, 2010)

the vinyl itself does not have any tack on it, so even putting it sticky side down on a table is good, i usually lay them out that way to see how many shirts I have left to do.


----------



## ninja4life (Jul 8, 2009)

I leave mine wherever I can find room for it (all over the place). The only thing is if you're not going to use it all in one day it starts to collect dust and you have to try to wipe it a little before pressing. Might have to invent something to hold it vertically using clothespins or something.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I hang mine from a line. I find that my last experience with easy weed, it did pull the small letters off when stacked. (I not likey easy weed over thermoflex plus with small letters.)


----------

